# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Rovaniemellä paikallisliikenteen kehitysintoa

## kaakkuri

Rovaniemen paikallisliikennekurjuus näyttää saaneen joukon asiasta kiinnostuneita liikkeelle ainakin www-sivun laatimisen verran. Aineistoa sivuille on haalittu mm. tältä forumilta tutuista lähteistä. Ihan hienoja sivuja on koodattu.

Sivuun voi tutustua osoitteessa http://www.rovaniemenjoukkoliikenne.net/

Asiaa promovoitiin mm. paperisilla tarroilla yliopiston pääsisäänkäynnin ovissa, sitä kai sanotaan töhrimiseksi tai ilkivallaksi jossain. Mutta ääni on saatu kuuluviin.

----------


## LateZ

Sentään tuoltakin löytyy taikasana raitiovaunu - varmin keino pikkukaupungissa huolehtia siitä, että koko kehittämishanke saa arveluttavan leiman. Uskon uudenlaiseen liikennöintimalliin siirtymisen (tilaaja-tuottaja) alkavan Suomessa jossain muualla kuin Rovaniemellä. Toki edelläkävijä saa puolestani löytyä pohjoisestakin.

Ymmärtääkseni Rovaniemen paikallisliikenteessä on vielä se, nykyään muualla lähes tuntematon tilanne, jossa useat liikennöitsijät hoitavat hommaa ja oikeastaan kaikenlainen kehittäminen voi viedä jonkin matkustajan toisen liikennöitsijän vuorosta. Tämä hankaloittaa linjaston uudistamista kun kukaan ei saa poiketa omalta liikennealueeltaan.

Jos kaupunki ottaisi todella joukkoliikenteen asiakseen, voisi linjaston järjestellä kokonaan uudestaan siten, että saataisiin aikaiseksi edes pari säällisesti liikennöityä paikallislinjaa. Tuo voisi onnistua ihan liikenneluvinkin, jos kaupunki vain olisi tiukkana asiassa. Normaalista paikkurista voi sitten ajan kuluessa kehkeytyä vaikka mitä.

Voimavarojen käyttö raitiovaunujen, radan varteen kaavoittamisen ja yölinjojen miettimiseen ei tuo tulosta. Samalla vaivalla voisi suunnitella jotain realistista. Järkevät suunnitelmat oikein esilletuotuina voisivat jopa mennä läpi, kun kumminkaan pikkukaupungissa ei sinänsä omaa ymmärrystä joukkoliikennettä kohtaan usein paljoa ole.

----------


## kemkim

> Asiaa promovoitiin mm. paperisilla tarroilla yliopiston pääsisäänkäynnin ovissa, sitä kai sanotaan töhrimiseksi tai ilkivallaksi jossain. Mutta ääni on saatu kuuluviin.


Ymmärrän paperitarrojen levittäjiä, vaikka epäsiistejähän ne ovat. Nykyään on kovin vähän tilaa mainostaa asiaansa paikallisesti epäkaupallisesti. Ne harvat paikat, joihin ilmoituksia saa laittaa, ovat täynnä ilmoituksia ja niitä harva jaksaa katsoa läpi. Netissä taas saa valtakunnallista yleisöä, mutta ei niinkään paikallista, sillä ihmiset eivät löydä. Hyvä, että kiinnostusta on pienemmissäkin kaupungeissa!

----------


## kaakkuri

> Sentään tuoltakin löytyy taikasana raitiovaunu - varmin keino pikkukaupungissa huolehtia siitä, että koko kehittämishanke saa arveluttavan leiman. Uskon uudenlaiseen liikennöintimalliin siirtymisen (tilaaja-tuottaja) alkavan Suomessa jossain muualla kuin Rovaniemellä. Toki edelläkävijä saa puolestani löytyä pohjoisestakin.
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni Rovaniemen paikallisliikenteessä on vielä se, nykyään muualla lähes tuntematon tilanne, jossa useat liikennöitsijät hoitavat hommaa ja oikeastaan kaikenlainen kehittäminen voi viedä jonkin matkustajan toisen liikennöitsijän vuorosta. Tämä hankaloittaa linjaston uudistamista kun kukaan ei saa poiketa omalta liikennealueeltaan.
> 
> Jos kaupunki ottaisi todella joukkoliikenteen asiakseen, voisi linjaston järjestellä kokonaan uudestaan siten, että saataisiin aikaiseksi edes pari säällisesti liikennöityä paikallislinjaa. Tuo voisi onnistua ihan liikenneluvinkin, jos kaupunki vain olisi tiukkana asiassa. Normaalista paikkurista voi sitten ajan kuluessa kehkeytyä vaikka mitä.
> 
> Voimavarojen käyttö raitiovaunujen, radan varteen kaavoittamisen ja yölinjojen miettimiseen ei tuo tulosta. Samalla vaivalla voisi suunnitella jotain realistista. Järkevät suunnitelmat oikein esilletuotuina voisivat jopa mennä läpi, kun kumminkaan pikkukaupungissa ei sinänsä omaa ymmärrystä joukkoliikennettä kohtaan usein paljoa ole.



Ainakin sillä raitiovaunulla saa ihmetystä aikaiseksi. Ehkä pääsee paikallislehteen ja syksyllä valtuustoon? Todennäköisesti sillä saa myös aikaiseksi sen ettei oteta kovin vakavasti sitten muutakaan asiaa. No, se on vain oma arvaukseni, ehkä saakin.

Rovaniemellä liikennöivät ainakin neljä (4) eri yhtiötä paikallisliikennettä. Pikakuljetus Rovaniemi Oy, Liikennöitsijä K. Kittilä Ky, Linjaliikenne A. Koivula Oy sekä Ketosen Liikenne Oy. Kilpailevat tietenkin keskenään mutta todellisuudessa eivät kai juurikaan samoista asiakkaista vaan henkilöautoa vastaan kukin tahollaan. Mutta, kyllä, kuten sanoit niin on varmastikin s.e. kaikki kehittäminen voi viedä itseltä jotain, jolloin lähtökohtaisesti ei tehdä mitään vaan kurjistutaan edes kaikki yhtä matkaa.

Tuossa tiheydessä kuitenkin toimii sellainen "hauskuus", matkustaessani yhtä vuoroa josta olin vaihtamassa toiseen, kuljettaja otti LA-puhelimella yhteyttä vaihtovuorooni ja kertoi että hänellä on potilas tulossa, odotatko hetkisen vaihtopysäkillä. Odotti ja vaihdoin autoa. Ei onnistu YTV:llä.

Minusta on kovasti mukava nähdä että asiaan on innostusta Rovaniemenkin kokoisissa keskuksissa. Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi suunnitelmien realistisuudesta, mutta jotain jyviä niissä silti on; Rovaniemellä on kuntaliitoksen jälkeen todella valtavat maa-alat pitkine etäisyyksineen missä kuntalaiset ovat siroteltuina. Väestörakenne on menossa jyrkästi vinoon etenkin syrjempänä. Niillä seuduin asuvien kuntalaisten pakkomuutot eivät tullene kysymykseen jolloin ihan lakisääteistenkin palvelujen tarjoaminen vaatii matkustamista. Joko palvelu kuntalaisen luo tai kuntalainen palvelun luo. Palveluliikenteen määrä tulee varmasti kasvamaan kaikissa kunnissa mutta etenkin ison pinta-alan kunnissa joissa vielä kansalaisia syrjäkylilläkin on, joudutaan luomaan liikenneverkostoja. Sellaisen luomisessa, joka on ihan taatusti kaikkea muuta kuin itsekannattavaa toimintaa, olisi ihan hyviä mahdollisuuksia luoda aktiiviväestön joukkoliikennettä yhdessä ei-aktiiviväestön palveluliikenteen kanssa. En osaa sanoa miten se käytännössä vaikkapa Rovaniemellä toteutettaisiin, mutta kai siinä ainakin tutkimista olisi. Saapahan joukkoliikennekonsultti leivän suuhunsa jos ei muuta.

Rovaniemellä varmaan kuitenkin ollaan sellaisenkin tilanteen edessä että kansalaisten pakkosiirtoja alkaa tapahtua. Väestö varmaankin keskittyy kuntakeskukseen markkinakäden ohjaamana kun kauppapalvelut näivettyvät lopullisesti syrjempää. Pakkosiirtoväestön asuttaminen on todennäköisempää vuokra-asumismuotoon koska syrjäkylien kiinteistöjen arvoilla ei hankita uudistuotannon asuntoja jolloin kunnan asuntotointa varten tehtävällä kaavoituksella voidaan kaupunkirakennetta muokata. Rovaniemellä kunta on myynyt oman vuokra-asuntoyhtiönsä jo pois mutta kaavamonopoli tietenkin yhä on.
Ehkä niistä jotain voisi tullakin mutta tarvitaan päättäjiä joilla on näkemyksiä ja kykyä (kannatusta) toteuttaa asioita. Se ei ole erityisen rovaniemeläistä sinällään.

----------


## LateZ

Myös ajatus metron rakentamisesta on näemmä muhinut Rovaniemellä jo pitkään. Saadaankohan peräti länsimetrokeskustelun kaltaista ajatustenvaihtoa aikaan myös Lapissa. Linkki Rovaniemen metroon: http://www.rovaniemi.fi/metro/valikko.html

----------


## kemkim

> Sellaisen luomisessa, joka on ihan taatusti kaikkea muuta kuin itsekannattavaa toimintaa, olisi ihan hyviä mahdollisuuksia luoda aktiiviväestön joukkoliikennettä yhdessä ei-aktiiviväestön palveluliikenteen kanssa.


Maaseudulle vievät harvakseltaan pikkubusseilla liikennöitävät reitit voisivat muodostaa eri kautta reititettyinä kaupungissa joukkoliikenteen rungon. Useampi maaseutualueen linja koottaisiin tiheän vuorovälin runkoreiteiksi. Tätä palvelua täydennettäisiin ruuhka-aikaan kaupunkialueen sisäisillä reiteillä, jotka olisivat selkeyden vuoksi identtisiä maaseutureittien kanssa taajaman rajalle asti. Nämä ruuhkalähdöt ajettaisiin tarvittaessa isommilla busseilla.

Hiljaiseen aikaan ajettaisiin kutsuliikenneperiaatteella. Kaupungin sisällä olisi joka tapauksessa pikkubusseilla aikataulujen mukaan ajettava reitti, mutta se jatkaisi kaupungin rajalta maaseudulle päin vain kutsutilausten perusteella. Näin vältettäisiin pitkien matkojen ajaminen tyhjänä, mutta turvattaisiin kätevä joukkoliikenne kaupunkialueen asukkaille.

Rovaniemen erikoisuuksiin kuuluvat joet (Ounasjoki, Kemijoki). Haja-asutus on nauhoina jokien varsilla, joka helpottaa linjojen muodostamista, mutta siltoja on harvassa. Näin joudutaan ylläpitämään kahta vajaakäytöllä olevaa reittiä ja kutsutilaustenkin poimiminen on hankalaa, jos yksi tilaus on toiselta puolelta jokea ja toinen toiselta puolelta.

----------


## ultrix

Oikein hieno suunnitelma kyllä, mutta hieman kyseenalaistan noita bussilinjoja: liian vähän heilureita ja liian isot ympyrät linjojen päissä. Toki vähän väestöpohjan omakotialueilla ympyrät saattavat olla pakollisia, mutta silti hidastavat joukkoliikennematkoja, ainakin jos päätepysäkkiajat ovat pitkiä. 

Ehdotetun linjaparin 3A/3K pilkkoisin kahdeksi linjaksi, jotka limittyisivät osin ja joilla olisi yhteiset päätepysäkit, tai sitten ottaisin vielä vahvemmin esikuvaksi Helsingin 3B/3T:n, jolloin linjan päissäkin liikennöitäisiin molempiin suuntiin: toiseen suuntaan 3A ja toiseen 3K.

Raitioliikennettä periaatteessa kannatan Rovaniemellekin, jos siinä vain on jotain järkeä. Esitetty 150 miljoonan linjasto vaikuttaisi olevan rankasti tappiollinen kulkiessaan suht. harvaan asutuilla alueilla. Olisi kiva tietää, paljonko arvioidaan matkustajia tulevan per vuoro kymmenen välein kulkeviin raitiovaunuihin Rovaniemellä, mahtaisivatkohan täyttää edes Aavevaunua. Liikkeelle kannattaisi lähteä keskustan, rautatieaseman ja Eteläkeskuksen ilmeisesti kasvavan alueen välisellä runkoyhteydellä ja hoitaa muut alueet linja-autoin niin kauan, kunnes raitioliikenteen rakentaminen on kannattavaa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Raitioliikennettä periaatteessa kannatan Rovaniemellekin, jos siinä vain on jotain järkeä. Esitetty 150 miljoonan linjasto vaikuttaisi olevan rankasti tappiollinen kulkiessaan suht. harvaan asutuilla alueilla. Olisi kiva tietää, paljonko arvioidaan matkustajia tulevan per vuoro kymmenen välein kulkeviin raitiovaunuihin Rovaniemellä, mahtaisivatkohan täyttää edes Aavevaunua. Liikkeelle kannattaisi lähteä keskustan, rautatieaseman ja Eteläkeskuksen ilmeisesti kasvavan alueen välisellä runkoyhteydellä ja hoitaa muut alueet linja-autoin niin kauan, kunnes raitioliikenteen rakentaminen on kannattavaa.


Ei taida olla koskaan kannattavaa. On olemassa jo katuverkko jota pitkin kulkea kumipyörällä. Kaikille muille pitää rakentaa oma verkko lisäksi ja niitä rakentamiskuluja ei saa katettua säästöillä. Jos ongelmana on jo kumipyöräliikenteen kannattavuus, niin lisäinvestointien jälkeen pitäisi käyttäjämäärien suorastaan räjähtää kasvuun että taloudellinen yhtälö toimisi. Eri kuljetusten yhdistämisellä voidaan kasvua saada mutta ei pelkästään sillä että investoidaan kalustoon.

Mainittu metrohanke on muistaakseni paikallisten mediaopiskelijoiden nettisivun harjoitustyö vuosien takaa. Ettei vain olisi tämä ratikkahankekin kieli poskessa tehty... :Wink: 

Kiva kuitenkin olisi nähdä oikeatakin joukkoliikenteen kehitysintoa Suomessa.

----------


## Assamies

Assamiehen asepalvelusaikaa:
Ajelin muistaakseni Tomminsillan pysäkiltä monena kertana paikallisliikenteen linjoilla 10 ja 11. Ne menivät muisteluni mukaan rautasillan yli ja leirintäalueen sivu sillosen Rovaniemen mlk:n taajamakeskuksen Saarenkylän kautta aina Someroharjulle. Litteroita käytin eniten pikajunilla kulkuun. Asevelvollisia yhteiskuntapalvelijoita kuljetti tuolloin varushenkilökuljetuksina Pikakuljetus.

Muistelen myöskin sellaista, että Saarenkylässä olisi toiminut aikanaan todella mainio grillikioski, ja toisinaan haetutimme taxilla sen maukkaita tuotteita kulkupuomille. Ei tainnut mennä kovin tiuhaan iltabusseja siihen suuntaan siihen maailman aikaan vielä...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Hallinnolliset rajat eivät useinkaan ole tarkoitusenmukaisia joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen kannalta.  Luulen, että Rovaniemen haja-asutusalueen joukkoliikenteen olisi tulevaisuudessakin paras perustua kaupungin rajat ylittäviin kaukoliikennevuoroihin, poikkeuksena lähinnä Rovaniemi-Muurola-linja.

----------


## Jäänmurtaja

> Ei taida olla koskaan kannattavaa. (---) Ettei vain olisi tämä ratikkahankekin kieli poskessa tehty...


Luulenpa, ettei kyse ole niinkään vitsistä, vaan tarkoituksesta herättää keskustelua, jopa hiukan rohkeilla ylilyönneillä. Raitiovaunu kieltämättä kuulostaa aika irrationaaliselta idealta, mutta ehkäpä sillä saadaan asia esille. 

Käsittääkseni Rovaniemellä on sellainen tilanne, että kun Prisman seutu eli tuo "Eteläkeskus" kasvaa voimakkaasti ja liikenne on etenkin nelostiellä tukossa, jotain on pakko tehdä. Kun kerran Suomessa eletään, kaupunki aikoo tietysti rakennuttaa lisää kaistoja ja eritasoliittymiä nelostielle 46 miljoonalla eurolla. Toimenpiteet lisäisivät entisestään autoilua ja kasvattaisivat entisestään autoilun aiheuttamia rasitteita katuverkolle laajemmalla alueella. 

Tuo Rovaniemen Eteläkeskus on pahempi kuin Jumbo, tällä hetkellä sinne menee bussivuoroja vähemmän kuin ihmisellä on sormia. Mutta jos kehitettäisiin joukkoliikennettä nykyiseltä "nollatasolta", niin kyllähän (ainakin meikäläisen maalaisjärjellä) nelostie olisi ihan riittävä nykyisenlaisena, ei tarvitsisi linjata uusia teitä hautausmaan aidanviertä tai pumpata lampia tyhjäksi (kuten nyt on suunniteltu). Itse kun olen aivan uusi tällä foorumilla, niin kysyn, että mitä tekisitte, jos pitäisi ratkaista ruuhkaongelma tietyin kustannuksin, ja kaikki vaihtoehdot olisivat mahdollisia. Jos vaikka mietitään, että käytössä olisi nuo 46 miljoonaa euroa, mitkä nyt on suunniteltu sijoitettavan kaupungin asfaltoimiseksi. Eikös sillä summalla järjestettäisi melko tiheä bussiliikenne koko Rovaniemelle?

----------


## kemkim

> Jos vaikka mietitään, että käytössä olisi nuo 46 miljoonaa euroa, mitkä nyt on suunniteltu sijoitettavan kaupungin asfaltoimiseksi. Eikös sillä summalla järjestettäisi melko tiheä bussiliikenne koko Rovaniemelle?


Olen aikaisemminkin esittänyt, että luotaisiin maaseudulta alkunsa saava pikkubussijärjestelmä. HKL:n palvelulinjabussien tapaiset pikkubussit kulkisivat maaseudulta harvakseltaan, mutta kaupunkiin saapuessaan yhdistyisivät tiheästi kulkeviksi muutamiksi runkoreiteiksi. Tavalliset bussilinjat voitaisiin lopettaa. Jos lisäliikennetarvetta kaupungin sisällä ilmenee ruuhka-aikana, voidaan näitä runkoreittejä ajamaan laittaa lisäbusseja, jotka päättävät reittinsä kaupungin rajalle. Hiljaisena aikana maaseudun tarjonta riittää kattamaan kaupungin liikennetarpeet. Erittäin hiljaisena aikana voidaan jälleen päättää linjat kaupungin rajalle.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jos vaikka mietitään, että käytössä olisi nuo 46 miljoonaa euroa, mitkä nyt on suunniteltu sijoitettavan kaupungin asfaltoimiseksi. Eikös sillä summalla järjestettäisi melko tiheä bussiliikenne koko Rovaniemelle?


Jos on tässä se painavin sana; kunnan maksuosuudeksi tiehallinnon tien parannustöissä uskotaan jäävän jonkin pienen osan joka taas kuvitellaan saatavan katetuiksi paikallisten urakoitsijoiden ja työläisten kunnallisverotuloista. Pääasia on saada kuntaan investointi.

Kunnan (brutto-)investointia tulee minusta suunnitella jonnekin jos jotain.

Eteläkeskuksen "tukkoisuus" ei ratkenne joukkoliikenteellä kovin helposti. Joku park&ride-tyyppinen voisi ehkä toimiakin, siinä pitäisi koota henkilöautoja joukkoliikenneradan ääreen. Matkustusajat vaan taitaisivat nousta melkoisesti.

Rovaniemellä, kuten monessa muussakin suomalaisessa taajamassa, on ihan  perusmurhe joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä; liian harvassa liian vähän väestöä. Eteläkeskukseen makkaraa ostamaan kokoontuvat suhteellisen vähät kansalaiset suurelta alueelta jolta kaikki bussin, metron, raitiovaunun tai vaikka vesikelkan kyytiin kerättynä saisivat matkustaa koko päivän makkarapaketin perässä. Siksi järjestelmästä tuskin tulisi kovin houkuttelevaa. Siinä tapauksessa kävisi niin että investointi- ja käyttökulut olisi saatu aikaiseksi mutta tulot (rahalliset tai palvelulliset) olisivat hakusessa.

Ehdotuksenani kysymykseesi totean; 1 M:lla investoi(-nee? jopa kunnan töinä) lämmitetyt odotusterminaalit spreijattaviksi ja rikottaviksi sekä toisella miljoonalla vuosittain ajeluttaa tyhjiä penkkejä liikennevaloetuuksilla keskustan kautta Saarenkylään moottoritien ja Valionrannan kautta rengaslinjalla 10 min.  välein virka-aikaan, muulloin harvemmin. Syöttöhän tuolle rengaslinjalle tulee jo muualta valmiiksi. Siis 1 M investointi ja 1 M vuosikulut.

----------


## kemkim

> Rovaniemellä, kuten monessa muussakin suomalaisessa taajamassa, on ihan  perusmurhe joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä; liian harvassa liian vähän väestöä. Eteläkeskukseen makkaraa ostamaan kokoontuvat suhteellisen vähät kansalaiset suurelta alueelta jolta kaikki bussin, metron, raitiovaunun tai vaikka vesikelkan kyytiin kerättynä saisivat matkustaa koko päivän makkarapaketin perässä. Siksi järjestelmästä tuskin tulisi kovin houkuttelevaa. Siinä tapauksessa kävisi niin että investointi- ja käyttökulut olisi saatu aikaiseksi mutta tulot (rahalliset tai palvelulliset) olisivat hakusessa.


Eli vastauksesi on, että joukkoliikennettä ei kannata kehittää? Olet ollut samaa mieltä jossain muussakin ketjussa jonkun muun kaupungin kohdalla muistaakseni. En ole niin pessimistinen, koska tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi, vaan yritän kehittää rakentavia ehdotuksia. Joukkoliikenteessä on kuitenkin tulevaisuus.

Eli yhdyskuntarakennetta olisi remontoitava. Kaavoitusta ohjattava joukkoliikennepainotteisesti nauhoiksi teiden varsille ja keskustaan. Aloitettava Sampo-liikenteen mallinen kutsuliikennejärjestelmä, jolla hoidettaisiin etukäteen tehtävien tilauksien perusteella liikennettä haja-asutusalueilla ja hiljaiseen aikaan kaupungissakin. Jos siis tilanne on se, että aikatauluperusteista liikennettä ei ole mielekästä järjestää. Kutsuliikenne voitaisiin tehdä ihan vaan ostamalla kutsuliikenteen reitityspalvelut vaikka Korsisaarelta ja ohjaamalla tilaukset paikallisiin takseihin Rovaniemellä.  Rahaa sen vain tarvitsee.

----------


## killerpop

Tämä nyt ei suoranaisesti Rovaniemen paikallisliikennettä ole, vaan kertoo yleisesti Lapin julkisesta liikenteestä Lapin Radion uutisista: 

koko juttu



> *Iltabussi ei vie kylältä kaupungille*
> 
>  Julkisten liikenneyhteyksien puute vaikeuttaa nuorten elämää Lapin harvaanasutuissa kunnissa. Kouluajan jälkeen harrastuksiin tai muihin iltamenoihin ei pääse ilman kallista yksityisautoilua.
> 
> Lapin lääninhallituksen liikennehallintopäällikkö Juha Tapion mukaan puutteelliset vapaa-ajanyhteydet ovat myös liikenneturvallisuuskysymys.
> 
> Erityisenä ongelmana on koulujen kesäloma-aika, jolloin koululaiskuljetukset loppuvat ja joukkoliikennetarjonta vähenee oleellisesti.
> 
> Tästä tulee ongelmia monen nuoren kesätyön tekemiselle, kun työpaikalle ei ole kotoa julkisia liikenneyhteyksiä.
> ...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Viimeinen bussi Saariselältä Ivaloon lähtee kahdelta iltapäivällä


Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku kertoo, että Saariselältä lähtee busseja Ivaloon muun muassa 15.20 M-S, 19.05 M-L, 20.45 M-S ja 23.45 M-P,SS.

Nykyään törmää yhä useammin siihen, että bussiyhteyksien väitetään puuttuvan, vaikka niitä olisikin.  Jää vaikutelma, että asioista ei edes yritetä ottaa selvää.

----------


## Hartsa

> Nykyään törmää yhä useammin siihen, että bussiyhteyksien väitetään puuttuvan, vaikka niitä olisikin.  Jää vaikutelma, että asioista ei edes yritetä ottaa selvää.


Usein bussiyhteyksistä tiedotetaan niin huonosti että on vaikeaa selvittää milloin bussi kulkee jotakin yhteysväliä. Vielä vaikeampaa on selvittää mitä reittiä bussi kulkee ja missä pysäkillä pitää jäädä pois jotta pääsee tiettyyn kohteeseen.

Jotta joukkoliikenne olisi kilpailukykyinen pitäisi siitä tiedottaa paremmin. Pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Tampereella on erinomaiset reittioppaat mutta mistä löytää pikkukaupungin kartan johon on merkitty bussipysäkit?

----------


## kemkim

> Usein bussiyhteyksistä tiedotetaan niin huonosti että on vaikeaa selvittää milloin bussi kulkee jotakin yhteysväliä. Vielä vaikeampaa on selvittää mitä reittiä bussi kulkee ja missä pysäkillä pitää jäädä pois jotta pääsee tiettyyn kohteeseen.


Minusta Matkahuollon reittihaku on ihan käyttökelpoinen väline. Ei sillä niitä vakiovuorojen pienimpiä pysähdyksiä selvitä, mutta reitit löytyvät sieltä ihan hyvin. Jos ihmiset viitsisivät edes katsoa VR:n ja Matkahuollon sivut ensiksi. Pikavuoropysäkit on listattu kattavasti ja ne sijaitsevat usein keskeisesti paikkakunnilla, joten niiltä voi kätevästi kävellä kohteeseensa.

Merkityksensä on myös yleisellä joukkoliikennekulttuurilla. Vuorojen määrä tai reitti ei useinkaan ole ongelma, vaikka niitä onkin karsittu rankasti, vaan tiedon puute on se pahin.

Ennen (ehkä jopa 1990-luvun alkuun saakka) joukkoliikenne oli koko kansan juttu ja monet syrjäisetkin turistikohteet kertoivat esitteissään joukkoliikenteen tulo-ohjeita. Nykypäivänä se painottuu enemmän ajo-ohjeisiin ja joukkoliikenteestä ei tiedetä paljon mitään tai tiedot ovat vanhentuneita tai vääriä. Paikalliset eivät käytä julkisia, joten he eivät tiedäkään niistä. Vaatii aikamoista harrastuneisuutta, jos tästä huolimatta onnistuu paikalle pääsemään julkisilla.

----------


## Jussi

> Minusta Matkahuollon reittihaku on ihan käyttökelpoinen väline. Ei sillä niitä vakiovuorojen pienimpiä pysähdyksiä selvitä, mutta reitit löytyvät sieltä ihan hyvin. Jos ihmiset viitsisivät edes katsoa VR:n ja Matkahuollon sivut ensiksi. Pikavuoropysäkit on listattu kattavasti ja ne sijaitsevat usein keskeisesti paikkakunnilla, joten niiltä voi kätevästi kävellä kohteeseensa.


Tämä kyllä riippuu aika paljon siitä mihin on menossa. Esim. retkeilyalueille pääseminen pk-seudun ulkopuolella tuntuu olevan mahdotonta ainakin pyhäpäivisin ja muutenkin viikonloppuna. Koulupäivänä keskellä päivää voi hyvällä tuurilla onnistua. Ja vaikka kohteen lähelle sattuisi joku bussi menemäänkin, niin mistään ei varmasti löydy karttaa josta selviäisi pysäkkien sijainti. Mutta ehkäpä ytv-alueen ulkopuolella retkeilyharrastukseen kuulukin oleellisena osana henkilöauto...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kemkim

> Esim. retkeilyalueille pääseminen pk-seudun ulkopuolella tuntuu olevan mahdotonta ainakin pyhäpäivisin ja muutenkin viikonloppuna. Koulupäivänä keskellä päivää voi hyvällä tuurilla onnistua. Ja vaikka kohteen lähelle sattuisi joku bussi menemäänkin, niin mistään ei varmasti löydy karttaa josta selviäisi pysäkkien sijainti.


Koulupäivisin yhteydet ovat toki parhaimmat. Siksipä nykyinen järjestely suosii työelämän ulkopuolella olemista, jos haluaa nauttia hyvistä bussiyhteyksistä  :Smile:  Työssä käyville on tarjolla autoilua. Kuljettajalta voi kysyä bussin tarkkaa pysähtymiskohtaa, usein he tietävätkin, ovathan ajaneet samaa reittiä vuosikausia ja opastaneet matkustajia. Viikonloppuisin pääsee usein pikavuorolla tai junalla joidenkin kilometrien päähän lopullisesta paikasta. Sieltä voi taksilla matkustaa kohtuullisella hinnalla perille.

Itse tekisin mieluummin näin kuin menisin autolla, sillä julkisella liikenteellä meneminen on vaihdoista huolimatta rentouttavaa ja levollista puuhaa verrattuna valtateiden viikonloppuruuhkissa kiroiluun.

----------


## Jäänmurtaja

> Jos vaikka mietitään, että käytössä olisi nuo 46 miljoonaa euroa, mitkä nyt on suunniteltu sijoitettavan kaupungin asfaltoimiseksi. Eikös sillä summalla järjestettäisi melko tiheä bussiliikenne koko Rovaniemelle?





> Jos on tässä se painavin sana; kunnan maksuosuudeksi tiehallinnon tien parannustöissä uskotaan jäävän jonkin pienen osan joka taas kuvitellaan saatavan katetuiksi paikallisten urakoitsijoiden ja työläisten kunnallisverotuloista. Pääasia on saada kuntaan investointi.


Eikös tuossa ole juuri perustavanlaatuinen ongelma? Autoilun sujuvoittamiseen löytyy rahaa valtiolta kymmeniä miljoonia, mutta jos liikennettä haluttaisiin ohjata joukkoliikennepainotteiseksi, se onkin kunnan oma asia, sitä valtio ei ole valmis rahoittamaan? On olemassa Tielaitos eli Destia, jonka tehtävänä on hoitaa tiet eli edesauttaa autoistumista mutta ei ole olemassa "joukkoliikennelaitosta".

Jotta tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä voitaisiin lisätä konkreettisesti ja vähentää autoilua, tällaiset hankkeet tulisi asettaa rahoituksen puolesta samalle viivalle. Kunkin liikenneongelman kohdalla tulisi tutkia, voidaanko lisäkaistojen ja ramppien sijaan kehittää bussiliikennettä tai mahdollisesti raideliikennettä ja valtion tulisi osallistua liikennehankkeisiin väheksymättä joukkoliikennehankkeita.

----------


## kaakkuri

Onhan siinä, juurikin kuten sanot. Sama logiikka ohjaa kunta-valtio-suhdetta muutoinkin, nähdään suurehko kertainvestointi valtion varoilla kunnan alueelle niin tärkeäksi ettei paljon pidemmän ajanjänteen vaikutuksia tule tarkastelluksi. Momenttitalous osaltaan aiheuttaa tätä. Samaan aikaan on toki kunnan kannalta s.e. että vaikkapa tuo em. 46 M jakaantuu kunnalle 10 M suuruiseksi investointieräksi ja loput menisi valtion pussista. Tuo loppu jää tulematta kunnan alueelle lainkaan jos ei tätä tietä tehdä. Näin vaihtoehdoksi jää vaikkapa kiertolinjaesimerkissäni oleva investointi 1M ja käyttökulu 1M versus kuntaan "uutta rahaa" 36M. Työllisyys- ja verokertymävaikutukset vielä lisäksi, niin tiehanke näyttää jo melkoisen mukavalle.

Monessa pienessä kunnassa on iloittu investoinninaikaisista (maanrakentajien) työpaikoista kun valtion rahalla on tehty ohitustietä tai uimahallia. Siinä ei ole paljoa painanut Esson baarin työpaikkojen pysyvä katoaminen ohitustien valmistuttua tai uimahallin käyttökuluja. Mutta onhan ne sille vuodelle tai vaalikaudelle kivoja asioita.

Valtiovalta kyllä itse asiassa tukee joukkoliikennettäkin, asia ei ole ihan noin synkeästi kuten sanot. Joukkoliikenteen investointeihin valtio antaa avustusta (mm. Oulun pysäkkinäytöt, Espoon metro, jne) suoraan korvamerkitysti. Lisäksi kun valtionavut (valtion kunnille maksamat tuloveronpalautukset)lakkasivat olemasta tiukasti korvamerkittyjä, on kunnilla ollut entistä suurempi autonomia päättää omista hankkeistaan. Aika moni vain priorisoi väylähankkeita joukkoliikennehankkeiden edelle. Siihen on varmasti paljon erilaisia syitä.

Ehkä Rovaniemelläkin voisi ajatella liikennöitsijöiden tekevän vastaesityksen laskelmineen kunnalle? Aloite tekniselle lautakunnalle, siitä se etenee.

----------


## kemkim

> Valtiovalta kyllä itse asiassa tukee joukkoliikennettäkin, asia ei ole ihan noin synkeästi kuten sanot. Joukkoliikenteen investointeihin valtio antaa avustusta (mm. Oulun pysäkkinäytöt, Espoon metro, jne) suoraan korvamerkitysti. Lisäksi kun valtionavut (valtion kunnille maksamat tuloveronpalautukset)lakkasivat olemasta tiukasti korvamerkittyjä, on kunnilla ollut entistä suurempi autonomia päättää omista hankkeistaan. Aika moni vain priorisoi väylähankkeita joukkoliikennehankkeiden edelle. Siihen on varmasti paljon erilaisia syitä.


Kuntien taloudellinen tilanne on merkitsevä. Monista kunnista olen kysellyt bussiliikenteen tuista ja on käynyt ilmi, että tahtoa olisi tukea bussilinjoja, mutta kuntien taloudellinen tilanne on sellainen, että edes peruspalveluita ei tahdota saada järjestettyä. On pakko keskittyä ensisijaisesti koululaiskuljetuksiin. Valtio tukee joukkoliikennettä ostamalla junavuoroja, lääninhallitukset ostavat linja-autojen vakiovuoroja ja valtio on vuodesta 1997 tukenut pääasiassa linja-autojen vakiovuoroliikennettä koulumatkatuella. 

Tukea siis löytyy ihan hyvin, mutta se on jakautunut moneen eri tukimuotoon ja sitä saisi remontoida reippaalla kädellä. Huomiota tulisi ohjata erityisesti bussien tarjontaan koululaisliikenteen ulkopuolella ja lippuvalikoiman tekemiseen houkuttelevammaksi, ne ovat mielestäni ensisijaiset asiat uudistuksessa. 

Myöhemmin voidaan miettiä, olisiko parempi siirtyä tilaaja-tuottaja-järjestelmään. Heikkoutena tässä mallissa olisi se, että jos jossain on puuttuva yhteys jota joku firma haluaisi alkaa ajaa omalla riskillään, niin malli ei ilmeisesti sitä mahdollistaisi? Vahvuuksia tuolla mallilla toki on paljon, ne on monta kertaa jo tuotu esille A. Alkun, Mikko Laaksosen ym. toimesta ja en niitä tässä ala nyt luettelemaan.

----------


## ultrix

> On olemassa Tielaitos eli Destia, jonka tehtävänä on hoitaa tiet eli edesauttaa autoistumista mutta ei ole olemassa "joukkoliikennelaitosta".


Anteeksi pilkunviilaus, mutta Tielaitosta ei ole enää, eikä Tielaitos ole missään vaiheessa ollut Destia. Nykyinen Destia vastaa lähinnä entisen Tielaitoksen varsinaiset tie-, vesi- ja maanrakennustyöt hoitanutta yksikköä. Tielaitos pilkottiin 2001 erillisiksi Tiehallinnoksi (viranomainen) ja Tieliikelaitokseksi (urakoitsija). Tieliikelaitos otti käyttöön Destia-brändin vuoden 2007 maaliskuussa. Vuoden 2008 alusta Destia Tieliikelaitos lakkautettiin ja sen toimintaa jatkamaan perustettiin valtion omistama Destia Oy, jonka toimiala on väylä- ja maanrakennusalalla. Se urakoi mm. maanteiden, kuntien katujen ja rautateiden (tytäryhtiönsä Maansiirto Veli Hyyryläinen Oy:n kautta Haapajärven kolmiossa ja suoraan Pohjois-Suomessa) rakentamista ja ylläpitoa sekä hoitaa lossiliikennettä maantieverkolla saaristossa ja Järvi-Suomessa.

Jos joku vielä viilaa pilkkua, niin en muutosajankohtia tarkistanut mistään muuta kuin ulkomuististani, joten niissä saattaa olla pieniä virheitä.  :Wink:

----------


## flaa

Missäs tuolla sivustolla mainitaan raitiovaunut? Ainakaan minkäänlaista raitioliikennesuunnitelmaa en sieltä löytänyt. Mielenkiintoinen sivusto kylläkin.

En ole Rovaniemen julkisesta liikenteen tilanteesta kovin toiveikas enkä usko, että täällä vakavissaan kukaan ehdottaisi raitioliikenteen perustamista. Noviisinakin jo uskaltaisin väittää että se on jo syntyessään kuollut idea tämän kokoisella paikkakunnalla.

Paikkakunnain bussilinjoista sen verran, että olen nykyiset linjat kokenut melko toimivina. Käsittääkseni yksi suurimmista ongelmista asiakkaiden kannalta on se, että busseja harvoin menee silloin ku pitäis. Näkisin tilanteen parantamisen lähtevän enemmän jostain toimintamallin perustusten tarkastelemisesta ja vähemmän sieltä linjojen uudelleensuunnittelusta. Nämä näin niinku mun kahden pennin ajatukset keskusteluun tuoden.

----------


## ultrix

Näköjään ratikkafantasiat on haudattu ja keskitytty bussiliikenteen ja taajamajunaliikenteen suunnitteluun. Toivottavasti Rovaniemen kaupungin hallinto kiinnostuu asiasta.

----------


## Hartsa

> Ainakin sillä raitiovaunulla saa ihmetystä aikaiseksi. Ehkä pääsee paikallislehteen ja syksyllä valtuustoon? Todennäköisesti sillä saa myös aikaiseksi sen ettei oteta kovin vakavasti sitten muutakaan asiaa. No, se on vain oma arvaukseni, ehkä saakin.


Hyvä että raitiovaunua ei enää sivuilla mainita. Raitiovaunun ehdottaminen saattaa viedä uskottavuuden koko sivustolta.

Useimmissa Suomen kaupungeissa (Rovaniemi, Lappeenranta, Hämeenlinna jne.) olisi syytä siirtyä linjalupaliikenteestä tilaaja-tuottajamalliin.

Tuolla nettisivuilla ehdotetaan 25 ja 50 matkan sarjakortteja. Sarjakortti on huono idea koska se on sidottu kaupunkivyöhykkeelle tai seutuvyöhykkeelle. Pääkaupunkiseudun tapainen järjestelmä olisi parempi jossa matka valitaan kortinlukijan painikkeilla.

----------


## aulis

En viitsinyt tämän takia aloittaa uutta ketjua, joten pistän tähän:
Rovaniemen joukkoliikenteen epäselvyyden takia olen avannut oman reittioppaan osoitteeseen http://sites.google.com/site/bussiopas/. Reittiä ei kerro kone, vaan minä etsin sen, etsiminen tosin on joskus aika työlästä. Koska sivusto ei jostain syystä loydy Googlesta, siellä ei ole ollut asiakkaita yhtään, joten voisinko saada muilta foorumilaisilta palautetta siitä joko sivustolle pian tulevan palautelomakkeen tai tämän viestiketjun kautta. Lisäksi, jos on rovaniemeläisiä tuttavia, joille voisi tästä reittioppaasta olla apua, voisitteko heille myös kertoa.

----------


## ultrix

Palvelu lienee parempi kuin mikään olemassaoleva, sillä edes matka.fi ei näytä tietävän Rovaniemen paikallisliikenteestä mitään. Reittiopas-palvelua tarvitaan yleensä spontaanisti, jopa minuuttien varoitusajalla, mutta jos googlen kautta sivustollesi jatkossa joku matkailija eksyy, saattaa talkoo-oppaasta olla kallisarvoista (taksimatkan hinta miinus bussilipun hinta) apua.

----------


## antti

Naapurifoorumilla eli "Arktiset bussit" on hiljattain uutisoitu Kittilä Ky:n myynnistä Ketosen Liikenteelle ja parantuneista mahdollisuuksista kehittää Rovaniemen paikkureita. Kyseiselle palstalle joku kirjoitti, että jos tämä olisi JLF, niin ongelman ratkaisuksi olisi ehdotettu pikaraitioteitä ja paikallisjunia.

----------


## killerpop

> Palvelu lienee parempi kuin mikään olemassaoleva, sillä edes matka.fi ei näytä tietävän Rovaniemen paikallisliikenteestä mitään.


Kuinkas sattuikin, sillä kuluneen viikon perjantaina satuin betatestaamaan Rovaniemen tulevaa reittiopasta. Näemmä tarvetta on, ja eiköhän se ole linjoilla tämän kuluvan kuukauden aikana.

Vuorot löytyvät toki myös www.matkahuolto.info -aikatauluhaulla, tosin tuo hakuhan ei varsinaisesti reititä, vaan siinä saa hakea matkansa osissa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kuinkas sattuikin, sillä kuluneen viikon perjantaina satuin betatestaamaan Rovaniemen tulevaa reittiopasta. ---
> Vuorot löytyvät toki myös www.matkahuolto.info -aikatauluhaulla


Olin luullut, että MH:n aikatauluhaku ei tuntisi paikallisliikenteitä. Onko nyt niin, että ne ovat mukana niistä kaupungeista, joista on (tulossa) MH:n reittiopas? Ainakaan Kemin paikallisliikenteen Kemi-Veitsiluoto-Ajos-vuoroja ei löytynyt.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Naapurifoorumilla eli "Arktiset bussit" on hiljattain uutisoitu Kittilä Ky:n myynnistä Ketosen Liikenteelle ja parantuneista mahdollisuuksista kehittää Rovaniemen paikkureita. Kyseiselle palstalle joku kirjoitti, että jos tämä olisi JLF, niin ongelman ratkaisuksi olisi ehdotettu pikaraitioteitä ja paikallisjunia.


Kyllä, näin on. Erittäin osuvasti ja kuvaavasti sanottu!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä, näin on. Erittäin osuvasti ja kuvaavasti sanottu!


Onneksi me täällä JLF:llä kirjoittajat emme ole niin ahdasmielisiä, että tarvitsisimme oman Arktiset ratikat foorumin, vaan kestämme jopa muunmielisten kirjoittelun tällä vapaamielisellä foorumilla.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Naapurifoorumilla eli "Arktiset bussit" on hiljattain uutisoitu Kittilä Ky:n myynnistä Ketosen Liikenteelle ja parantuneista mahdollisuuksista kehittää Rovaniemen paikkureita. Kyseiselle palstalle joku kirjoitti, että jos tämä olisi JLF, niin ongelman ratkaisuksi olisi ehdotettu pikaraitioteitä ja paikallisjunia.





> Kyllä, näin on. Erittäin osuvasti ja kuvaavasti sanottu!


Muistaakseni tällä foorumilla on ainakin kertaalleen teilattu Rovaniemen raitiotiet epärealistisena haaveena. Tietysti niillekin saattaisi joku tila löytyä jonain kuriositeettina Rovaniemen rautatieasemalta johonkin sopivan lähelle, missä on tarpeeksi liikennetarvetta. Tietääkseni mitään tällaista ei Rovaniemellä ole, ja aika näyttää, tuleeko edes.

----------


## aulis

> Hyvä että raitiovaunua ei enää sivuilla mainita. Raitiovaunun ehdottaminen saattaa viedä uskottavuuden koko sivustolta.


Kyllä Rovaniemellä ainakin minun mielestäni sopisi hyvin raitiovaunu reitille Prisma - Rautatieasema - Linja-autoasema - Ruokasenkatu. Prisman luona on aivan järkyttävät liikenneruuhkat joka päivä kun sinne on yhden liikennevaloristeyksen varaan tungettu niin monta isoa kauppaa, että ratikka voisi helpottaa asiaa kun bussillakaan ei läpi pääse. Tosin tämän vuoden aikatauluissa bussi (6.) on pantu kiertämään Prisma takakautta ja näin välttämään ruuhka.




> Useimmissa Suomen kaupungeissa (Rovaniemi, Lappeenranta, Hämeenlinna jne.) olisi syytä siirtyä linjalupaliikenteestä tilaaja-tuottajamalliin.


Yhdessä Rovaniemen kaupungin tiedotteessa puhuttiin paikallisliikenteen kehittämisestä siihen sävyyn että jotta ostoliikenteeseen ei jouduttaisi turvautumaan, pitäisi tehdä sitä ja tätä, joten eipä taida olla Rovaniemen kaupungilla intoa Tilaaja-Tuottaja -malliin. Ehkä eivät vaan halua omalle vastuulleen liikenteen kannattavuutta.




> Naapurifoorumilla eli "Arktiset bussit" on hiljattain uutisoitu Kittilä Ky:n myynnistä Ketosen Liikenteelle ja parantuneista mahdollisuuksista kehittää Rovaniemen paikkureita.


Nyt siellä onkin sitten oikein urakalla "kehitetty" tai ainakin tehostettu paikallisliikennettä. Linjat 1 ja 7 lakkautettiin, ja linjan 1 osuuden Keskusta-Ylikylä korvaa linjan 14 jatko Ylikylään, ja osuuden Keskusta-Ounasrinne korvaa linjan 6 muutokset. Linjan 7 samoin korvaa linja 6, joka kulkee koko ex. 7:n reitin, eli nyt aloittava 6 lähtee Prismasta, ja menee aseman ohi ja siitä alkaen 7:n reittiä Yliopistolle asti. Siitä jatkaa linjan 2 reittiä Prismaan. Tämä oli siis aamupäivän reitti ja iltapäivällä sama on toiseen suuntaan.

Toinen tavallaan aika fiksu juttu, jolla saadaan myös Loma-ajalla liikennettä Lapinrinteelle, on tämä: Linja 14 ajaa lomina Prisman kautta eikä Yliopiston. Yliopistoon menee kuitenkin linja 4 ja se ei tarvitse toista linjaa loma-aikoina. Ja kun 14 menee loma-aikaan Prismaan, 6 voidaan muuttaa koulupäivälinjaksi, ja kuutosen auto siirretään kolmoselle ja näin toinen kolmosen vuoroista liikennöi väliä Lapinrinne-Pöykkölä myös loma-aikoina, ja korvaa myös kuutosen Pöykkölän suunnalla

Toivottavasti tästä irtoaa jotain ymmärrettävääkin.

----------

